# New Mexico??



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Became friend of someone thru internet... her husband a plumber at this place... so I asked if he was a licensed plumber, replied, nope, certified plumber... so, my friends here, enlighten me and others, how a certified different than licensed plumbers there ?? Thanks


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

A little joke RJ, you should asked him for the proper intro so you can find out what a certified plumber is.... lol


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Gargalaxy said:


> A little joke RJ, you should asked him for the proper intro so you can find out what a certified plumber is.... lol


 No joke.. she's deaf and per her statement, her hearing husband is a ' certified' plumber.. so I want to be educated by my licensed peers before I go on...


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Maybe he's a plumber certified in backflow or something and she don't know how to explain you. Never heard certified plumber so now I'm curious too.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Basically with how differing states are in requiring lisences...any plumbing co. can offer an in house training program and say their techs are certified, I hear mike diamonds add all the one about using certified and background checked techs...just prior to leaving my last shop last year the owners moved to a 4 week training course in order to get more vans on the road, at which point a one on one verbal exam was given and if passed the tech was then a certified plumbing tech, and recieved a $.75/hr raise.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Here in Florida, I am technically a "state certified plumbing contractor." That's what the state statute calls me. I like the term 'master plumber.' But the state's language contains the word 'certified.'

RJ, I can't speak for New Mexico. Maybe it's the same? {shrugging shoulders}


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

Maybe he's a CODA? Sometimes we get our words mixed up lol

(RJ will understand this...)


----------



## Burner tech (Oct 24, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Here in Florida, I am technically a "state certified plumbing contractor." That's what the state statute calls me. I like the term 'master plumber.' But the state's language contains the word 'certified.' RJ, I can't speak for New Mexico. Maybe it's the same? {shrugging shoulders}


Sorry off topic but what part of FL?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

luv2plum said:


> Maybe he's a CODA? Sometimes we get our words mixed up lol
> 
> (RJ will understand this...)


Lol... nope..


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Lol... nope..


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Child_of_deaf_adult


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Lol... nope..


 http://m.youtube.com/user/olsonterp

Sorry to derail the thread, I digress.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

luv2plum said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Child_of_deaf_adult


No problem.. CODA are the best for interpereting.. as ASL are their 1st language with deaf parents.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Back to your question I think there is programs out there that certify individuals in certain fields of work. The NITC is a good example the list is long on fields of certifications. Don't know for sure but it sounds like that might be what's going on.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

FAQs 
Q: How do I become a licensed contractor in New Mexico?

Licensing and Examination Services Provided by PSI
For exam services or licensing, click here to go to PSI's website

Contact PSI for questions about:
Becoming licensed in New Mexico
Acquiring an additional license or journeyman certification
License renewal Journeyman certification or renewal of certification
Change of licensee address
Change of name on a license
Change of business entity type
Canceling a license
Request for a license classification determination (e.g., proper license classification for a particular kind of contracting)

Q: Is a contractor's license required to bid and contract electrical work?

Yes, a contractor's license is required to bid and contract all electrical work including, but not limited to, sound, alarms, TV systems, computer data, telephone, etc.


Q: Is a journeyman's certificate required to perform electrical work?

Yes, a journeyman's certificate of competence in the appropriate classification required to perform all electrical work, including low voltage, and special systems. See the Continuing Education page for more information.


Q: Are inspections required on all permitted work?

Yes, inspections are required on all permitted work. Basic inspections include a rough-in, pre-final, and final inspection for each trade (general building, electrical, plumbing and mechanical.) See Inspections page for more information.


Q: I already have my plumbing license, do I still need to get an LP license if I'm going to install LP gas? 

Yes, your business does need to be LP licensed in the State of New Mexico. You need to take the LP exam and when you pass the LP test for your classification, you will become the Qualifying party under the business's LP license. November 15, 1997 a new classification was implemented for anyone carrying an MM2 or an MM98 classification.


Q: How long do I have to renew my journeyman certificate of competence before I have to retest?

Six months, but you must pay a penalty fee in order to renew your license.


Q: Will I have to re-test if I do not pay my journeyman renewal fee within six months of certificate expiration?

Yes, your certificate will be voided and you must take all portions of the appropriate journeyman exam.


Q: How long will my journeyman certificate be valid?

Once you have been issued a certificate and you continue to renew your certificate on time and pay all appropriate fees, your certificate will continue to be valid.


Q: What if my employer does not want to give me verification of employment towards my journeyman certification?

Other sources, such as schooling or military work, may suffice.


Q: I tested last year for journeyman certification and passed one portion of my exam. How long do I have until I can go retest and not have to re-take the portion I passed?

One year.


Q: I'm a licensed contractor, but have never pulled an electrical/mechanical permit for State jurisdiction. What is the process?

Contact our staff at (505) 476-4700 to order your own stock of contractor's pre-printed permits. Once you receive your permits, fill out the appropriate types of work to be done and follow instructions on the back of the permit. You may mail or drop-off the permit to the inspector's pick-up site.


Unlicensed Contractors: (FAQs)

Q: What does an unlicensed contractor have to do to get licensed?

Section 60-13-14.D. of the Construction Industries Licensing Act (CILA) provides that an unlicensed contractor may be issued a contractor’s license provided all regular licensing requirements are met and four additional conditions are satisfied. These four conditions specify that the applicant must:
Pay a fee of 10% of the value of all non-licensed contracting work performed in New Mexico during the past year;
Pay a fee of 5% of the total bid amount for construction projects for which the applicant bid or offered a price, but was not awarded the job;
Resolve any outstanding consumer complaints; and
Show there has been no monetary damage to anyone as a result of his unlicensed contracting activity.

Q: How does CID know if the unlicensed contractor meets the necessary conditions to become licensed?

An unlicensed contractor can meet the conditions outlined above by entering into a Stipulated Agreement with CID. In the Stipulated Agreement, the unlicensed contractor:
Admits to performing unlicensed contracting work;
Lists the jobs he has done, the value of that work, and all jobs and amounts bid;
Agrees to pay the appropriate administrative fee for the unlicensed contracting work;
Agrees to apply for a contractor’s license by a certain date; and
Attests there are no outstanding complaints against him and that he has caused no monetary damage to anyone.

Q: What if the unlicensed contractor is not truthful when he enters into a Stipulated Agreement?

The Agreement would no longer be valid, and CID can file criminal charges of unlicensed contracting against the individual in court.


Q: What does CID do if an unlicensed contractor does not want to get licensed or does not qualify for a license?

If a contractor cannot or does not want to become licensed, CID has two options:
If the contractor wants to settle claims against him without becoming licensed and if the claims arise from his first offense, he must satisfy any outstanding consumer complaints, show there has been no monetary damage to anyone, pay a 10% administrative fee on the value of all unlicensed contracting work done in New Mexico during the past year, pay a 5% administrative fee on the bid amount of all jobs bid, and pay a service fee of 10% of the total administrative fee.
Criminal charges of unlicensed contracting can be filed in Magistrate or Metro Court. Penalties for unlicensed contracting are set out by law (Section 60-13-52.A of the CILA). If the dollar value of the contracting work is $5,000 or less, the contractor may be sentenced to the county jail for 90 days or to the payment of a fine of $300 to $500, or both. If the dollar value of the contracting work is over $5,000, the contractor may be sentenced to the county jail for 6 months or to the payment of a fine of 10% of the dollar value of the contracting work, or both. In addition, the Court has the option of imposing a deferred sentence upon the unlicensed contractor if it is his or her first offense, on the condition that he or she obtains a contractor’s license. If the contractor wishes to become licensed, he must then meet the conditions set out above and enter into a Stipulated Agreement with CID.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the informattion Utah!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Burner tech said:


> Sorry off topic but what part of FL?











North central.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Here in nh i have oil certs but a plumbing licence.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

And in mass my oil certs are call oil burner license. I think the difference here is the oil "license" isn't required here in Nh so they have certs to help sort out the guy who knows a little to the guy who has a cert. and now my 2 cents on the def i am pretty lucky that i can cater to the def community due to my wife being a master asl interpreter. There langue was a little confusing for me because they don't use some of the words we use.


----------

